# Feral Imperial Ipa



## brendanos (19/1/07)

So I've heard rumour of a new imperial IPA from Feral (swan valley, western australia) clocking in at 10% alcohol and 100+IBU, which is quite a lot bigger than the last IIPA I tried from them (which was at Beertopia, VIC 2006). Has anyone heard of/tried this brew yet? The one they had at Beertopia blew my mind, I can't begin to imagine how good this will be. From memory it was a resinous, hop-cloying, bitter orgasm in my mouth, so I'm guessing this new IIPA will be that and then some.

Also, I know it's been done/endorsed by at least a few guys on here (Ross, Doc, Just-cj to name a few) but I think it's great to see an aussie micro testing the limits of hop bitterness. And here's hoping this batch makes it a littler further than the last one!

Cheers
Brendan


----------



## neonmeate (19/1/07)

yes they sound like interesting beers at Feral, and in WA generally. I will be over there in March so will finally get to have a go at them and colonial and bootleg and wicked ale etc. particularly looking fwd to this one

http://www.ratebeer.com/Beer/wicked-ale-so...eat-beer/49083/


----------



## kook (19/1/07)

I may head out to Feral this weekend actually, really been wanting to try the IIPA and I've heard a rumour that it's on at the moment.


----------



## gussigan (20/1/07)

report back kook on if it's there and if it's good, kook. i've been hanging to go back out to feral for a while now


----------



## Coodgee (20/1/07)

do they have a range of beers that you can buy in shops? I've never seen feral beer in brisbane. I love trying new beer, wonder how I can get some?


----------



## faryg (20/1/07)

They have the Feral White in a stubby although it is actually brewed and bottled in the Eastern states I beleive.


----------



## Coodgee (20/1/07)

and where do they retail it?


----------



## kook (20/1/07)

Will report back tomorrow with a review, definately headed there for lunch


----------



## brendanos (21/1/07)

Can't wait to hear how it tastes, kook! 

I've only seen it in a few bottle shops in WA (white is the only beer they bottle so far to my knowledge), not sure about distro interstate... you might be lucky to see them at the Festival of Beers, or any good beer festivals that may be kicking in your hood.


----------



## brendanos (1/2/07)

Bump.


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/2/07)

In the paper today, seems Brendan from Feral is going to follow the IIPA with a wine beer, made half from grain, half from grapes! They are gathering the grapes in the Swan Valley now.


----------



## kook (1/2/07)

Oops. Forgot to put my notes up!

Will do when I get home tonight.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (1/2/07)

Lamonts have probably got wine and grapes coming out of the wazoo right now and need something inventive to do with them.


----------



## Jez (1/2/07)

> and where do they retail it?



Coodgee,

I was visiting my parents near Byron Bay over Christmas and dropped into nearby Bangalow Cellars to get something to drink. It's a VERY megaswill bottlo with Coopers probably being their most unusual stocked brew but to my surprise amongst the VB's & Tooheys News they had a few sixpacks of Feral White.

I know Bangalow is a good 2 hour drive from Brisbane so not much good to you but if they have it there surely it's crept its way to Brisbane somewhere?

Good luck in your quest, it's worth searching for. Quite a nice drop.

Sorry for the hijack everyone 

Jez


----------



## winkle (1/2/07)

Coodgee said:


> and where do they retail it?



Feral white - First Choice at the Regatta have it (+ a good range of La Trappe :super: ), Liquor Superstores usually have it and maybe the Grape at Enoggera. Sorry about the tread hijack


----------



## Screwtop (1/2/07)

Might want to try a First Choice outlet Coodgee, they have it in stock at Maroochydore also.


----------



## kook (2/2/07)

My notes:

*Feral Imperial IPA*
_Aroma: 8/10, Appearance: 4/5, Flavour: 8/10, Palate: 4/5, Overall: 16/20_
_Total Score: 80/100_

Sweet sticky malts, caramel behind it. Some light sugar covered lollies in the background. Intense citrus, lychee and fresh, floral hops. Great lingering hop flavour, dry enough to keep you wanting more. Alcohol well disguised. Orange in colour with a lasting beige head. A really refreshing IIPA.


----------

